# Hand made shoes



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I seem to recall reading in Time Out a few years ago about a place somewhere near Burjaman that makes bespoke shoes.

Can anyone advise/confirm?

Thx


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Al Fareed Shoes - Dubai Shopping Mall Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com ?

If you know the website, a good google trick is to put "site:" in front of the website and follow it with your keyword search. That way google instinctively looks just in that website. 

I.e. I googled:
"site:timeoutdubai.com bespoke shoes" 

and came up with the above.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not sure it's a pair of 'gold embroidered slipper shoes' that I'm after but that's the place.

Also, thanks for the Google tip.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's also this place http://www.dubaiconfidential.ae/in-vogue/dubais-hidden-shoe-designer-for-copies-and-bespoke/


----------



## Bostin (Jan 21, 2013)

I believe that there's also a place in the DIFC in the lower ground floor shopping area.


----------



## EmmaH (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes - there's a place in DIFC near Subway and also a place in Barsha....


----------

